# F-Programm lässt sich nicht laden



## RalleM (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern erstmalig versucht ein Sicherheitsprogramm in eine 315F zu laden. Das hat leider nicht geklappt. Die normalen Bausteine wurden übertragen, die F-Bausteine nicht.

Fehlermeldung am Beispiel eines Bausteins:
====== 15.02.2011 11:30:58 ================================
Laden des Sicherheitsprogramms (288:63):    Auf diese Baugruppe kann kein sicherheitsrelevantes Programm geladen werden.
Laden des Sicherheitsprogramms (294:23):    Der Baustein xxxxx\SIMATIC 300(1)\CPU 315F-2 DP\S7-Programm(1)\Bausteine\FC100 konnte nicht kopiert werden. Soll der Kopiervorgang fortgesetzt werden ?

Ich habe unter "Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten" ohne Fehler generiert (die Signaturen stimmen überein) und dann auch von da aus versucht zu laden.

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, an welcher Stelle ich nachschauen muß, um mein Problem zu beheben.

Vielen Dank

Ralle


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2011)

Hast du in der HardwareKonfig den Haken gesetzt das die CPU auch ein F-Programm enthält ?


----------



## RalleM (16 Februar 2011)

Ja, der Haken ist gesetzt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2011)

und wie lädst du das F-Programm ? In hoffe mal in dem gleichen Fenster in es auch generiert wird. Also duch Aufruf des F-Call- Bausteins


----------



## RalleM (16 Februar 2011)

Ja genau, alles in dem Untermenü "Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2011)

RUf mal deinen F-CALL Baustein auf. Das erste Fenster klick weg. Dann kannst du Generieren und Laden.

Hast du dein F-Call Baustein im OB35 drin  und den auch in der Hardware-Konfig angewählt ?


----------



## RalleM (16 Februar 2011)

In diesem Fenster, welches sich nach Doppelklick auf den FCall öffnet, habe ich generiert und dann versucht zu laden. 
Das Generieren hat ja auch geklappt, aber beim Laden kam der Fehler.

Im OB 35 rufe ich den FCall auf. Der OB 35 ist in der HWConfig in den Eigenschaften der CPU unter Weckalarme konfiguriert.

Selbst wenn das nicht so wäre, könnte dadurch das Laden der Bausteine in die CPU verhindert werden? 
Ich stelle mir vor, daß dann später der Aufruf des FCall nicht funktioniert, aber erst mal muß ich die Bausteine ja in die CPU schieben.


----------



## Sinix (16 Februar 2011)

Hi, stimmt deine Hardwarekonfiguration mit der tatsächlichen überein?

Falls du Et200S-High-Feature Baugruppen verwendest, schau mal ob die Endplatten drauf sind. 

MfG MK


----------



## MW (16 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Falls du Et200S-High-Feature Baugruppen verwendest, schau mal ob die Endplatten drauf sind.



Auch wenn die Endplatten fehlen sollten, wird dadurch das Laden nicht abgebrochen.

@RalleM: hast du auch mal versucht die CPU Urzulöschen und dann nochmal das Programm zu übertragen ?


----------



## Deltal (16 Februar 2011)

Irgendwo musste man auch angeben in welchem Bereich die FBs und DBs für das F Programm sind.. Glaube HW-Konfig..


----------



## JOHKU (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

für mich hört es sich so an als ob die CPU noch nicht richtig gemerkt hat dass sie eine F-CPU ist, also eher ein HW-Konfig Problem. 
Ich würde so alles probieren:
-Speicherkarte löschen
-Spannungslos schalten
-Urlöschen
-HW-Konfig überprüfen und erneut laden

Wichtig: Beim Versuch die generierte Software zu laden muss die CPU das Passwort abfragen, sonnst ist was faul! 

Gruß und Erfolg


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Endplatten fehlen sollten, wird dadurch das Laden nicht abgebrochen.



Da du das Wort "sollten" benutzt, solltest du das Laden mal mit einer IM151-F-CPU ohne Endplatte probieren


----------



## RalleM (17 Februar 2011)

JOHKU schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für mich hört es sich so an als ob die CPU noch nicht richtig gemerkt hat dass sie eine F-CPU ist, also eher ein HW-Konfig Problem.
> Ich würde so alles probieren:
> ...



Dein letzter Hinweis ist interessant. Beim Laden des Programms selbst wird nämlich kein Passwort abgefragt. 
Beim Aufruf des Sicherheitsprogramms möchte Step7 das Passwort wissen, aber nicht noch mal zusätzlich beim Laden.
Kann man dadurch rausfinden, wo mein Problem liegt.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## sps-concept (17 Februar 2011)

*F-cpu*

Hallo,

wie sieht es aus wenn du vorab die HW-Config direkt aus dem Simatic manager ins AG lädst? Es sieht so aus als wenn die CPU noch nicht weiss dass sie eine F-CPU ist.

André


----------



## Nico99 (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo!


RalleM schrieb:


> Dein letzter Hinweis ist interessant. Beim Laden des Programms selbst wird nämlich kein Passwort abgefragt.
> Beim Aufruf des Sicherheitsprogramms möchte Step7 das Passwort wissen, aber nicht noch mal zusätzlich beim Laden.
> Kann man dadurch rausfinden, wo mein Problem liegt.


 
Das eingegebene Passwort für F-Teil wird für eine bestimmte Zeit gemerkt (kann man irgendwo einstellen. Das heisst, wird das Passwort eingegeben, so wird innerhalb de eingestellter Zeit nicht mehr danach gefragt.

Ganz blöde Frage: die HW-Konfig wurde bereits auf die CPU übertragen?
Du bist mit richtiger CPU verbunden und versuchst das Programm in die richtige F-CPU mit ausreichend Speicher zu übetragen?

Zu dem Hinweisvon Deltal für die Nummer-Bereiche der DB's und FB's im F-Teil: diese Vorgaben bezihen sich nur auf die automatisch generierte F-Bausteine. Für die selbsterstellten Bausteine hat es keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## RalleM (17 Februar 2011)

Das funktioniert ganz normal, also wie bei "nicht-F SPS" auch.
Speichern und übersetzen, dann Laden in Baugruppe.
Keine Fehlermeldungen. Aber auch keine Passwortabfrage, falls die
an dieser Stelle nötig wäre.
Der Haken "CPU enthält Sicherheitsprogramm" ist gesetzt.
Ich werde es gleich nochmal mit Urlöschen probieren.
Zusätzlich werde ich noch die DIL Schalter der F- Ein und Ausgangsbaugruppen überprüfen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ein
evtl. Fehler an dieser Stelle das Laden des Programms verhindern kann.


----------



## sps-concept (17 Februar 2011)

*Dil*

Hallo,

das mit den DIL-Schaltern kannst du dir erstmal sparen. Der einzige Effekt wenns nicht passt ist dass die Baugruppen nicht erkannt werden. Lade die HW-Konfig in die CPU und probiere anschliessend das F-Programm per "Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten" zu laden.

André


----------



## Nico99 (17 Februar 2011)

Sag mal, sind denn in Deinem Programm die automatisch generierten F-DB's und FB's drin?
Die werden ja beim Übersetzen der HW-Config automatisch generiert (für die F-Peripherie) und ins Baustein-Container eingefügt.

Die Peripherie-DB's werden nähmlich nur dann generiert, wenn in der HWK Zugriff auf die CPU durch Passwort geschützt wird. Erst dann kann man auch den Haken "CPU enthält Sicherheitsprogramm" aktivieren. Ist es nähmlich nicht der Fall, dann wird die CPU auch keine F-Bausteine annehemen.


----------



## RalleM (17 Februar 2011)

So, ich war gerade an der Anlage. Leider habe ich noch keinen Erfolg zu vermelden.
Ich habe als erstes urgelöscht, also alle Bausteine im Online-Container und danach über den Betriebsartenwahlschalter an der CPU.
Dann neu Einspielen der HW Config, als zweites Generieren und Laden des Sicherheitsprogramms aus dem Bild "Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten".
Abbruch mit der schon bekannten Meldung.
Interessanterweise kam beim Urlöschen,während des Löschens der Bausteine im Online Container die Meldung, daß das Sicherheitsattribut auf der Baugruppe nicht gelöscht werden kann.
Die CPU scheint also eine Ahnung davon zu haben, was von ihr verlangt wird.

Zu der Frage von Nico99: Die FBs sowie die DBs, wie F-Global DB und die diversen Peripherie DBs sind von der HWConfig generiert worden.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2011)

RalleM schrieb:


> Interessanterweise kam beim Urlöschen,während des Löschens der Bausteine im Online Container die Meldung, daß das Sicherheitsattribut auf der Baugruppe nicht gelöscht werden kann.
> Die CPU scheint also eine Ahnung davon zu haben, was von ihr verlangt wird.



Logisch da soll ja auch nicht jeder dran rumfummeln. 
Du kannst aber die Systemdaten auf der MMC löschen, dann ist auch das Sicherheitsattribut weg.


----------



## RalleM (17 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Logisch da soll ja auch nicht jeder dran rumfummeln.
> Du kannst aber die Systemdaten auf der MMC löschen, dann ist auch das Sicherheitsattribut weg.



Das ist mir klar. Es kam hier bloß vorher schon mal die Frage auf, ob die CPU evtl. nicht weiß, daß sie eine F-CPU sein soll und deshalb kein F-Programm laden will.


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2011)

RalleM schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Es kam hier bloß vorher schon mal die Frage auf, ob die CPU evtl. nicht weiß, daß sie eine F-CPU sein soll und deshalb kein F-Programm laden will.



dafür gibts ein Häckchen in den Objekteigenschaften der CPU im Reiter "Schutz" und heißt "CPU enthält Sicherheitsprogramm". Denke mal das du das gesetzt hast. Bei dem F-Zeug hab ich oft das ungute Gefühl das bei so Geschichten wie dem "nicht laden wollen" Ursachen verantwortlich sind, die nicht direkt damit zusammenhängen. Bin gespannt was deine Lösung sein wird. Hast du zufällig eine Ersatz CPU da und mal mit der probiert?

MfG


----------



## Nico99 (17 Februar 2011)

Hi!

hast Du schon mal versucht das ganze einfach mal in PLCSIM zu laden?


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2011)

Ist eventuell nur ne doofe idee... aber lösche mal den kompletten Inhalt des FBs und versuche ihn dann zu laden. 

Diese Meldung das der Baustein nicht geladen werden kann kenne ich nur wenn z.B. die Nummer des Bausteins zu groß ist, oder im Baustein Funktionen aufgerufen werden die nicht auf der CPU vorhanden sind (SFC/SFB).

Nicht das du da eventuell ne alte Firmware hast, und deine Software da Funktionen verwendet die nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Sinix (18 Februar 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ist eventuell nur ne doofe idee... aber lösche mal den kompletten Inhalt des FBs und versuche ihn dann zu laden.
> 
> Diese Meldung das der Baustein nicht geladen werden kann kenne ich nur wenn z.B. die Nummer des Bausteins zu groß ist, oder im Baustein Funktionen aufgerufen werden die nicht auf der CPU vorhanden sind (SFC/SFB).




Die Maßnahme ist gut und würd ich genauso machen.

Aber zur Begründung: da müsste doch schon beim Speichern oder beim Generieren eine Fehlermeldung kommen.

MfG


----------



## RalleM (22 Februar 2011)

Damit der Thread hier nicht so ohne Abschluß in der Gegend rumliegt:

Erst mal vorneweg. Ich habe es gestern dann doch geschafft, meine F-Bausteine in die CPU zu laden.

Bloß die Lösung ist für mich nicht so befriedigend, da ich nicht genau sagen kann, an welchem Punkt es gelegen hat, daß es vorher nicht funktionierte.

Ich habe mich am WE hingesetzt und das ganze Programm noch mal neu aufgebaut. Also HWConfig komplett neu gemacht und generiert , nicht kopiert aus dem alten Projekt.
Danach das Sicherheitsprogramm neu erstellt und generiert.

Damit hat das Laden dann gestern problemlos geklappt.

Das ist zwar keine zufriedenstellende Lösung, aber manchmal muß man wohl etwas pragmatischer denken. Hauptsache es funktioniert!

Vielen Dank an alle Mitdenker!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Tomm (5 November 2012)

Hatte heute einen ganzen Nachmittag das Problem bei einer IM151-7 F-CPU: "Kann Sicherheitsprogramm nicht laden!"
Schuld war die fehlende Endplatte! Damit gings dann sofort. 
Dank an Mäuseklavier.


----------



## Matze001 (5 November 2012)

Ich hatte es letzte Woche, dass mir beim Spielen (Testen) von Sicherheitskommunikation via S7-Verbindung, der Baustein irgendwie zicken gemacht hat. Ich hatte etwas falsch programmiert, ich konnte speichern und ohne Fehler das Sicherheitsprogramm übersetzen. Die CPU hat sich erst beim Laden gemeldet, und sich darüber beschwert, dass sie den Baustein nicht laden kann. Fehler gefunden und behoben -> Wow sie frisst ihn wieder.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## danube (4 Februar 2013)

Hatten das gleiche Problem mit der Endplatte. Sehr merkwürdig, aber mit der Endplatte ließ sich dann auch das Sicherheitsprogramm übertragen.
Danke an das Forum für die Hilfe!


----------



## Sinix (4 Februar 2013)

Kein Problem Leute


----------

